

Ask HN: Has anyone used LeadFuze? What did you think? - iqonik


======
novelco
I don't think any HN users have used us.

I am Justin McGill (founder of LeadFuze). We're fairly new...90 days in. We
have 20 customers thus far.

If you have any questions though, I'd be happy to answer.

Cheers, Justin

